# My Intern



## twocolor (May 7, 2011)

Each trimester, the local high school sends me a third year photography student to intern in my studio.  Because they are usually seniors, I take them on a senior session and then let them photo edit their session to teach them some of the nuances of photo editing.  This is my current intern

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## kasperjd4 (May 7, 2011)

Nice! Composition and exposure look good. With the editing I would have gotten rid of some of the wrinkles under her eyes. Also in every photo but the letterjacket one she is in the exact same pose/position.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 7, 2011)

#2 is by far, the best of the bunch, to me.


Does anyone else think the eyes look just a wee bit over sharpened?


----------



## twocolor (May 8, 2011)

kasperjd4 said:


> Nice! Composition and exposure look good. With the editing I would have gotten rid of some of the wrinkles under her eyes. Also in every photo but the letterjacket one she is in the exact same pose/position.



As I said on the photo editing, she did these herself as part of her internship.  I have portraiture on each of my computers, and she used it on each of her pics . . . she loves it!  I didn't notice that I posted the same poses, but yeah, you're right!  Here's a few more in different poses!


----------



## twocolor (May 8, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> #2 is by far, the best of the bunch, to me.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else think the eyes look just a wee bit over sharpened?


 
Thank you.  Yes, they may be a bit over sharpened.  I think that is something I'll mention to her when we talk about photo editing again.


----------



## bennielou (May 11, 2011)

I agree with the over sharpened but I know from experience that sometimes happens in getting ready for web.  Well done.


----------



## jands (May 11, 2011)

I'm certainly not trying to be rude, but number 1 almost looks like she is growing a beard.  Or is it just me?


----------



## twocolor (May 11, 2011)

jands said:


> I'm certainly not trying to be rude, but number 1 almost looks like she is growing a beard. Or is it just me?


yeah, it totally looks like 5 o'clock shadow.  I'm going to have to take a peek at the original, because she is not a harry girl !


----------



## Naphtali14 (May 12, 2011)

Why is she holding goggles in 3?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 12, 2011)

Naphtali14 said:


> Why is she holding goggles in 3?


 
Because she's at the bottom of a pool?



Nice set but, is she interning in modeling?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2011)

Naphtali14 said:


> Why is she holding goggles in 3?


Cuz she's a Varsity swimmer.


----------



## twocolor (May 12, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Naphtali14 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is she holding goggles in 3?
> ...


 
EXACTLY!!!!!!  Not alot of props a swimmer can bring to a session!  That is also why she is at the bottom of this old fountain/pool.  I really liked the blue bottom of the pool.


----------



## twocolor (May 12, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Naphtali14 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is she holding goggles in 3?
> ...




NO, she is the intern at my photography studio.  I mentioned that she is a third year photography student at the local high school and is going into photography at Utah State University.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2011)

twocolor said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Naphtali14 said:
> ...


 
I got it because my sis was a swimmer, and I was a diver.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 12, 2011)

twocolor said:


> NO, she is the intern at my photography studio.



I was just joking


----------



## RobbyyKaiser (May 13, 2011)

Not bad the second batch of shots is better than the first in my opinion but there all sweet!


----------



## The_Traveler (May 13, 2011)

In general, nice group, good focus and dof but the PPing doesn't look finished to me. 

Several of these (like #1) look overbright too me but that might be a monitor difference). However since she is so fair, the ones where there is so much white shirt, like 1, the shirt is competing for attention)
    In #1, she has rather little girl hands and ugly nail polish; I wouldn't include them.
IMO, the WB is a little blue in several, especially the one with the team jacket.

Where she leans against the wall and the foreground is OOF, her color is markedly different that the others.

The second one in the second batch, where she is on the right half of the frame, is not well-framed. She doesn't have enough character or interest in her face to hold up against the expanse of green.

In several of these, there are verticals that are part of the 'design'  but the verticals are off; IMO, this does detract from the feeling of the shot.  There's nothing that says this tilt is meaningful, just a mistake.


----------



## twocolor (May 13, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> Several of these (like #1) look overbright too me but that might be a monitor difference). However since she is so fair, the ones where there is so much white shirt, like 1, the shirt is competing for attention)
> In #1, she has rather little girl hands and ugly nail polish; I wouldn't include them.
> IMO, the WB is a little blue in several, especially the one with the team jacket.
> 
> ...


 
OK, I am all about thoughtful and helpful critique.  I will go and fix my "verticals", and I will defineately go in and look at the color cast in the images you mentioned, I also will double check my histogram on the images that are bright (which I already have, and there aren't any blown highlights), BUT I think it's rediculous to mention things like  "little girl hands and ugly fingernail polish" or your opinion that "She doesn't have enough character or interest in her face to hold up against the expanse of green".  They are offensive comments (which my intern HAS read), and should have been kept to yourself. 

Critique my stuff, even critique it hard, I can take it and learn from it.  Critique about how someone looks or how they paint their nails, is NOT acceptable to me.  DO NOT screw with someone's self esteem.  People in ALL their differences are beautiful.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 13, 2011)

twocolor said:


> People in ALL their differences are beautiful.


 
This is such a basic truth of photography. Not to mention this girl is very nice looking anyway. She doesn't need anybody's help in that regard.

But she is young and she may get overly impressed, in the wrong way, by stupid comments from all farts.





PS = Maybe she can even become my intern someday...


----------



## twocolor (May 13, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > People in ALL their differences are beautiful.
> ...


 
Thank You Cloudwalker, I truly appreciate your comment!!!!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 13, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> ...erly impressed, in the wrong way, by stupid comments from *all farts.*
> 
> ...ern someday...


 
:lmao:   My last post needs a translation. *All farts* was meant to say old farts.

And if she is interested in becoming MY intern someday, she should start learning French.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 13, 2011)

twocolor said:


> Thank You Cloudwalker, I truly appreciate your comment!!!!


 
It was not meant to just please you. The day we have a MacDonald world is the day I check out...


----------



## The_Traveler (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't make any value judgement about her looks.
She is a young person, without wrinkles or blemishes and a fine clear complexion. 
She does have ugly colored nailpolish that pops up to draw the eye.

It isn't a criticism of her - except for the color of her polish.
Perhaps it should have been phrased as a critique of your judgement in setting up the pictures.

My initial response to apologize to her for the wording was quickly damped by cloudmaker jumping in to call me an old fart - and you supporting this response.
I hope that your intern reads this and takes the critique as it was meant - truthful and not judgmental about her but the pictures.


----------



## twocolor (May 13, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> Sorry, I didn't make any value judgement about her looks.
> She is a young person, without wrinkles or blemishes and a fine clear complexion.
> She does have ugly colored nailpolish that pops up to draw the eye.
> 
> ...


 
what about the comment about her "rather little girl hands" or her lack of "character or interest in her face."  I would call that a blatant criticism of her.  

My comment in support of cloudmaker wasn't about calling you an old fart, it was in support of her standing up for MY comments and for validating my concerns expressed to you.  I do think you owe my Intern an apology . . .


----------



## The_Traveler (May 13, 2011)

twocolor said:


> what about the comment about her "rather little girl hands" or her lack of "character or interest in her face."  I would call that a blatant criticism of her.
> 
> My comment in support of cloudmaker wasn't about calling you an old fart, it was in support of her standing up for MY comments and for validating my concerns expressed to you.  I do think you owe my Intern an apology . . .


 
She does have the hands of a young person and her face is unlined and unblemished - exactly the opposite of what we expect when someone says a face has 'character' or is 'interesting.'
She has a young woman's face, which is as it should be, unmarked by the hardships and exigencies of life.

You are trying to make a truthful response into something hurtful and to make me a rotten, rude brute because I was expecting a professional photographer to be reading and responding.

Perhaps if you had mentioned that she would have been reading these responses, I might have phrased my answers more clearly and in a more palatable way but since you didn't, I stated what I thought as clearly and obviously as possible.

But not to worry, I shall avoid your posts in the future; certainly a happy result for both you and me.


----------

